# My Own Informative Bits and Bitting Thread



## bubba13

INTRODUCTION
There are literally hundreds of types of bits on the market, and the options can be overwhelming for someone looking to make a selection for his or her horse. From the most basic $5 curb to several hundred dollar custom bits and the "fix-all" fads, the variety is astounding.

While a solid foundation is of the utmost importance and no bit can fix training issues on its own, it is true that each bit works in a different way and serves a different purpose. Some horses work better in one type of bit, while another might prefer something entirely different. It's up to the trainer to find something that the horse works well in to reach the animal's full potential.

As a horse matures, grows, and changes, its bitting needs will probably change as well. If it begins to have training "issues," it may be time to step back to basics with a gentler bit, not reach for something harsher with more control.
This guide is intended as a basic overview and resource for the selection of material, mouthpiece, cheek, and construction in the choice of bitting for a Western or English horse in training for any discipline. Always consult a trainer if unsure of the bit that works best with your riding ability and your horse's conformation and experience level. Some horses, due to varying heights of palate, tongue injuries, or other issue, will not be able to accomodate some mouthpieces, or may do best with a non-bitted alternative. Also, never forget the importance of good veterinary and dental care in the response of a horse to any tack choice.
*_______________________________________*
Materials:

Chrome/Nickel Plated

Plated metal bits are almost exclusively low end in terms of quality and price. While they may initially be aesthetically pleasing, regular use will cause the plating to chip off, creating a sharp/rough edge to cut and irritate the tongue and bars.


Stainless Steel

Stainless steel is probably one of the more common materials on the market (especially in cheaper bits, though this does not mean it's neccessarily a bad thing). It tends to dry the mouth out more than some other metals, but some horses simply seem to prefer it to the alternatives. It is very durable, easy to clean, and will not rust--so it looks good and lasts virtually forever.

Sweet Iron

Another common material, sweet iron increases salivation and encourages horses to play with and accept the bit. Many horses like it for this reason. Because it rusts and turns dark, it doesn't look as "pretty," but it does tend to last a long time if cared for.

Copper

Copper also encourages salivation. It can be found either in the entire mouthpiece (rather uncommon) or as inserts in either a stainless or sweet iron bit (very common). This is a softer metal, so completely copper bits may not last as long as others, especially if the horse chews on it due to its taste. Some horses will not tolerate the taste.

Rubber

A rubber (or rubber coated) mouthpiece is very gentle. A completely rubber mouthpiece will bend with the mouth when a lot of pressure is applied. Some horses love these bits; others absolutely despise them and will run through them. If your horse tends to chew on or mouth the bit, the mouthpiece will have to be replaced periodically as they will literally bite through the rubber. Some rubber bits are flavored like apple or peppermint and are used to introduce a young horse to a bit or teach a horse to take the bit.

Plastic

Plastic is a less common material for bit construction, but made popular by the English "Happy Mouth" series. It is fairly delicate (but holds up well when horses don't chew the bit) and gentle (like rubber, though far less flexible). As an active-mouthed horse chews on the mouthpiece, it may become rough and sharp, and for this reason, plastic has a very mixed review among horse trainers. In addition, the fatness of a plastic mouthpiece may not accomodate a horse with a low palate.

Aluminum

Aluminum is used fairly frequently on the shanks of bits, but is not as common in mouthpieces due to some controversy as to whether or not it's toxic. Aluminum is said to dry out the mouth. Its main advantage is that it is lightweight, unlike the other materials, but this is a matter of personal preference. It's very soft and can get chewed up easily. Aluminum mouthpieces are most commonly seen on gaited horse bits. 
_____________________________________________________-


----------



## bubba13

Mouthpieces

Jointed "Snaffle"










Why this mouthpiece is called a "snaffle" is a mystery to me, as snaffle actually refers to an unshanked bit. Still, tack catalogs and trainers alike often refer, incorrectly, to a "snaffle mouth." Regardless, this is a very widespread mouthpiece--perhaps the most common of all. When you pull back on the reins, pressure is applied to the bars of the mouth. It also pulls back on the tongue. Depending on the construction of the bit, the middle joint may hinge inwards in the "nutcracker effect." This may cause a pinching of the tongue, and in extreme cases, the point may reach the roof of the mouth, but contrary to popular opinion, this is _extremely_ rare and results from a very poorly made bit or a usage of the reins far outside of their normal scope. In reality, pulling back increases tongue pressure and decreases palate pressure 99.9% of the time. Despite this, the snaffle mouthpiece is considered pretty mild and can be found with many different styles of shanks. It's especially popular for starting bits.

This mouthpiece is often rounded, smooth, and of medium diameter. In general, the thinner and rougher the mouthpiece, the harsher the bit. 

Other varieties include the twisted wire, whose texture works on the bars and tongue with more sensitivity:










The extra-thin wire (extremely harsh; can cut the mouth):










The double wire, whose twin mouthpieces create a "scissor" effect in the mouth, pinching the tongue:










Several squared off, rubber, or extra-wide varieties also exist on the market.

The single-joint is a good mouthpiece for general riding, breaking, training, and fixing vices, although its exact use depends on the shanks it's mounted on.


Three-piece

The three-piece mouthpiece is similar to the single-joint mouth in that it works off bar pressure and provides only limited tongue relief. When pressure is applied, the two outside pieces pull into the bars and flex at the joints. The center piece stays flat and lies against the tongue. This is in contrast to the two-piece snaffle mouth, which collapses and shoots upwards in the “nutcracker effect.” For this reason, the three-piece is much less likely to pinch and is considered milder, although it has the same amount of control.

Variations include the dogbone:










the roller (which gives an anxious horse something to play with):










and the lifesaver (pinching is virtually impossible, but the center ring will pull tight across the tongue, and can roll into the tongue quite severely):










Because it is simple and gentle, the three-piece mouth is also a good starting, breaking, and problem-fixing mouthpiece—once again depending on the shanks it is mounted on. Many horses prefer a three-piece mouth over a two-piece one.

In the English world, three-piece bits are usually called either French Link or Dr. Bristol, the difference being how the middle joint folds. A French link folds gently over the tongue and lays flat and does not press into the palate, whereas a Dr. Bristol's middle link is turned sideways--and often squared off--so that the link does press into the palate and tongue.

French Link:










Dr. Bristol:


----------



## bubba13

Ported Bits and Correction Mouthpieces

The “port” is the little thingy in the center of the mouthpiece that curves upwards toward the roof of the mouth. It may be solid, but is usually open underneath—which provides tongue relief for a broke horse. Generally speaking, the wider the port, the more tongue relief and the milder the bit; the taller the port, the more likely it is to come in contact with the roof of the mouth, which can be severe, although many seasoned horses work off this type of pressure.

A moderate port is often called a “correction mouthpiece” and is found almost exclusively on shanked bits, with a few exceptions.










A narrow port, such as the one above, provides little to no tongue relief. The attachments at the joints allow for folding motion only in one action; thus, the bit can collapse onto the bars, but the port cannot be lifted off of the tongue. A solid, unbroken ported bit works well on broke horses who know how to neck rein, as it gives them tongue relief and does not interfere with many moving parts. However, most three-piece ported bits do not move in the expected three-piece manner because they are hinged vertically, not horizontally, and do not respond to independent shank movement.

Compare that to this bit below, which allows for horizontal swiveling and increased independence of rein commands:










A cathedral bit has a very high, narrow port and is best left for very broke horses and experienced trainers who understand the bit's action.










A low, wide, broad port, on the other hand, provides a lot of tongue relief, although on a solid mouthpiece, it does not allow for much independent side reining.










Chain

The chain is considered a harsh mouthpiece because it conforms to the horse’s mouth and does not give any tongue relief whatsoever. It can also pinch, and rough hands can grate the chain across the lips, potentially cutting them. On the other hand, the fact that a chain conforms to the mouth can make it very comfortable for a horse to carry when the reins are loose. Chain mouthpieces are often found on gag shanks or solid shanks and are very popular with gaited horses and in the world of rodeo, particularly for ropers and barrel racers. In the right hands, a chain mouthpiece can teach lateral movement and flexion as well as getting a good “whoa.” In the wrong hands (or in the wrong mouth) it can be disastrous. 










A variation is the bikechain or “mule bit” mouthpiece. It is usually sawed/serrated on one side, and smooth on the other and reversible for different effects. While I won’t condemn any bit entirely and say it should never be used, I can’t imagine any instance where a rider would need something this harsh and dangerous. It can certainly pinch and cut.










Waterford

The fat mouthpiece bends and folds with the horse. The balls press into nerves on the horse's tongue that are not generally affected with other mouthpices. Some horses love this bit; others hate it.










Mullen

The Mullen mouthpiece is smooth, thick, and solid. It may be flat (lots of tongue pressure) or slightly curved (some tongue relief). It is often found on short, solid shanks and advertised as a “colt bit.” It is not harsh at all, but it has very little finesse, so teaching things like collection and lateral movement are extremely difficult. The Mullen mouth is good for teaching “whoa” and getting a young horse used to a shanked bit without scaring him, or as an alternative to the pinching of a snaffle mouthpiece. It may also work on older, broke horses who don’t respond well to other mouthpieces and need tongue pressure. Rubber or plastic mouthpiece are often Mullen in design.


----------



## bubba13

Types of Bits

Snaffles

The simplest type of bit, the characteristics of a snaffle are no shanks, no leverage action, and no curb. They work directly off of rein pressure--the same amount of pressure is applied to the mouth as is applied by the hands. Snaffles are often used as beginning bits to introduce a horse to having something in its mouth and respond to different sorts of rein contact. They are generally pretty mild (depending on the mouthpiece). In Western disciplines, snaffles are often used with a curb strap or bit hobble that serves no purpose other than to position the bit correctly and keep it from pulling through the mouth.

The different cheek pieces include O-ring/loose-ring (when you pull right, the right side of the bit tightens against the bars and the bit may pull through the mouth; the mouthpiece is free to rotate around the circumference, and pinching may occur at the mouthpiece connection):










D-ring (the mouthpiece is fixed in place; when you pull right, the right side of the bit tightens against the cheek and the outer left side of the bit pulls into the left side off the mouth--this allows for outside "pushing" as well as inside "pulling" cues):










Eggbutt (pretty similar to a D-ring, a little less opposite side pressure and slightly more likely to pull through the mouth):










Half Cheek (applies lots of pressure on the opposite side):










Full Cheek (applies tons of pressure from the opposite side on both top and bottom, giving horses a "push in the right direction"--this is why it can be a good bit for young or stiff horses; also, the vertical cheek pieces are often controlled with keepers in the bridle):


----------



## bubba13

Curb Bits 

Curb bits are not for young, green, or inexperienced horses due to their often-indirect and advanced action; rather, horses must be transitioned into them gradually as broke-ness, finesse, and responsiveness increase. Curb bits differ from snaffles in that they apply leverage pressure in the form of a curb strap or chain. The shanks increase the amount of pressure that is applied to the mouth, magnifying the hands’ action. When the reins are pulled, the bit rotates in the mouth. The mouthpiece engages more fully as more pressure is applied, the curb tightens, and when it has tightened as far as it can go, strong pressure is applied to the mouth. Curb bits will also apply some degree of poll pressure, though for most this is very minimal. Generally speaking, the longer and straighter the shank, the more the pressure is magnified, and the harsher the bit. A long purchase (the upper part of the shank between the mouthpiece and bit hanger) also increases leverage and severity. A long, curved shank bit gives some warning in between the time the reins are picked up and the bit engages, while a short, straight shank bit engages almost immediately. Mild curb bits are great for teaching collection, flexion, and lateral movement. A short, curved-shank curb with a three-piece or snaffle mouthpiece is good for introducing a young horse to leverage pressure without scaring him after he has graduated from a snaffle. A curb with a solid or correctional mouthpiece is considered “the” bit for broke Western horses who know how to neck-rein—there is no direct reining here, as the fixed shanks do not allow for independent side movement.

In terms of curb construction, the mildest is flat leather, followed by rawhide, double chain, single chain, and finally the severe “power curb.” A tighter curb means the mouthpiece will engage sooner.











Gag Bits 

Gag bits (called elevator bits in the English world) seem to have a negative connotation, perhaps because their name conjures up images of a horse spitting and choking on a too-tight mouthpiece. In fact, when used correctly, gag bits can be quite mild. I personally like them (and Wonder/Half-Wonder bits in particular) for teaching collection, flexion, and lateral movement to a green horse moving out of a snaffle. Gag bits are popular in the training pen, barrel racing and in gaited horse communities.

Physically, they are composed of the mouthpiece (often a chain or snaffle mouth), shanks of varying lengths, and a curb. What sets them apart from ordinary curb bits is that the mouthpiece is not fixed in place—it is free to move and slide about. This is the “gag action.” When pressure is applied via the reins, the bit rotates and the mouthpiece slides around the ring. When the curb has tightened as much as it can and/or the mouthpiece reaches the end of its track, increasing pressure is applied from the mouthpiece. Poll pressure is also applied as the curb mouthpiece slides and the bridle effectively shortens. This gag action gives the horse plenty of warning from the time the rider picks up the reins to the time harsh pressure is applied. It also allows for independent movement of the shanks, meaning you can “pick up” one side of the horses head without affecting the other—great for lateral movement.

English elevator bits are often used without a curb, making them similar to draw bits, which will be discussed later.




















Draw Bits 

Draw bits consist of an unshanked bit with two rings through which a rope, cable, or curved piece of metal is run. The reins are attached to the end of this. A piece of leather, rope, cable, or wire (in order of increasing severity) is run behind the ears and attached to the cord running through the bit. When the reins are pulled back, the cord is also pulled, tightening the rope behind the ears (poll pressure) and lifting the bit. The bit slides along the cord until it can go no further. The bridle shortens, and increasing mouthpiece pressure is applied.

If the draw bit also has gag action and a soft ope is run behind the ears, this is a very mild bit and good transition from a snaffle, especially for teaching lateral movement. If the bit is more snaffle-like, has a harsh mouthpiece, or a cable or wire is run behind the ears, this bit can become quite severe. Draw bits work well on soft-mouthed horses, young horses, or those who don’t respond well to curb or noseband pressure. 










Combination Bits 

Combination bits (sometimes called bitted hackamores) consist of a curb bit (almost always a gag bit) and a noseband made of leather, chain in tubing, rope, rawhide, bike chain, or twisted metal (in order of severity). They work best on seasoned horses who already know their jobs and do well with a little guidance, but do need some help steering and stopping. There’s a lot of action and a lot of different moving parts in a combo bit, so it can scare off a young or inexperienced horse.

When pressure is applied, the action is the same as that of a curb or gag bit, but additional pressure comes from the noseband, which presses down on the face. Adjusted too low, the noseband can damage the nasal bones, but adjusted properly it encourages the horse to rate or sometimes drop its head. Most combo bits aren’t incredibly harsh, because the pressure is distributed across so many different places. However, those with severe nosebands, harsh mouthpieces, or long shanks can be quite brutal. Most horses don’t need all the extra action and control provided by these bits and will only be confused by all the stuff going on. Most combo bits should only be used by skilled, experienced riders on very well trained, broke horses.





























Lifter Bits 

Lifter bits combine a tiny amount of gag action with a long purchase. They’re fairly harsh, particularly when combined with a severe mouthpiece, and are used for encouraging a broke horse to “lift” his nose—lateral movement. Lifter bits are popular with barrel racers who need to get their horse’s nose quickly during a run.


----------



## bubba13

Bit Alternatives 

Sidepulls

A sidepull is often used as breaking equipment for a young horse, as it is extremely gentle. It works entirely off of direct rein movement, although a very soft-mouthed broke horse who knows how to neck rein would work fine in it, as well. A sidepull consists of two rings (to which the reins attach), a noseband, and a piece that loops underneath the jaw and holds everything in place. Rein pressure applied to one side pulls against the opposite side—hence the name. When the reins are pulled straight back, the noseband and underneath "curb" piece apply light pressure. Collection, flexion, and lateral movement are difficult to achieve due to the mildness and simple action. Getting a good “whoa” may also be hard. Sidepulls are generally constructed of rope or rawhide, although chain and cable varieties exist and negate the mild effect. Sidepulls are sometimes combined with snaffle bits.




















Hackamores 

The word “hackamore” in modern usage most commonly refers to a piece of equipment consisting of a noseband, varying styles of shanks, and a curb chain. When the reins are pulled back, the noseband puts pressure downward on the nose, the shanks rotate back, and the curb chain is tightened. Once again, longer and straighter shanks usually correspond to a harsher effect, and the construction of nosebands is the same as with the combination bit. Hackamores work well on horses who despise bits or need noseband pressure but not a full combo bit. Depending on the style, the hackamore may be very light or very harsh. It can have a lot of finesse and lateral control, or it can have none whatsoever—all hinging on the shank design. _Most_ hackamores have quite a bit of “whoa” and _most_ don’t have quite as much “pick up” or turn. Due to their severity in some cases, hackamores can be downright dangerous or abusive in unskilled hands who don't understand how to communicate cues appropriately with this equipment.



















Bosals

The original hackamores were made up of a noseband, called a bosal, a headstall part, called a hanger, sometimes, a piece that ties under the chin to help keep the hanger on, called a fiador, and a one piece long rein to be tied, called a mecate. There are no metal or shanks on this piece of equipment. In AQHA classes for Jr. Horses, the rules that state hackamores are allowed refer to this type, not a shanked, curbed hackamore. Reined Cow Horses are also ridden in this type of hackamore when they are young, between their snaffle and two rein stage, eventually going in a full bridle. The old Californio type trainers and hackamore men considered true hackamore riding a high art form. Bosals are often used as starting equipment or in the transition out of a snaffle bit.










Bitless Bridles

There are a variety of bitless bridles on the market. All work on varying principles of noseband or jaw pressure. Generally composed of nylon or leather, they work best for breaking colts or giving a seasoned horse a break from a bit. They do have limited control due to a lack of severity, and finesse and collection may be difficult to achieve.


----------



## bubba13

Tom Thumbs and Argentine Snaffles

The Tom Thumb is a bit that gets a bad rap for being very harsh--stories have been passed around of people breaking their horse's jaw with it. Now, that seems a little exaggerated to me (I can't imagine how much pressure they'd have to be exerting on the reins to cause that much damage), and while I don't consider the TT to be particularly cruel, I just plain don't like it for a variety of reasons. Many people do use and love this bit, swearing by it and using it for training colts. To each his own, but my personal opinion is that there are _far_ better bits on the market.










This, right here, is a true Tom Thumb--and the worst one in existence. The straight shanks don't give the horse any warning at all--the second you apply pressure, they pop right around, snatching the curb and activating the nutcracker effect with the mouthpiece. It also makes direct reining difficult--the straight shanks, combined with the way the mouthpiece attaches to the shanks (no freedom whatsoever), mean that when you pull on one side, the entire bit twists rather painfully in the horses mouth. The curved shank versions aren't quite as bad, but it's still quite difficult for the rider to convey the intended cue to the horse, no matter how light or heavy his or her hands are. This bit just doesn't have a whole lot of finesse in the horse's mouth--it's all or nothing. And any efforts at direct reining will likely result in confusion for the horse. While many horses do ride well in a TT, this often has far more to do with the kindness of the horse's temperament than the quality of the bit.

Now compare the above bit to this, your standard Argentine Snaffle.










At first glance, they look very similar. But the Argentine is much better balanced. Look at the curved shanks--these make it less harsh, and a slight touch of the rein will give a horse warning that a cue is coming, giving the horse time to react. Also, the joint between the two parts of the mouthpiece is finished better, so it will be less likely to pinch. Most importantly, the attachment from mouthpiece/shank is not fixed in the vertical direction. This gives both parts some freedom and independent movement. Slight jingles in the reins are often all that is needed to give a cue and thus get the desired response from the horse without the yanking that is often required with a Tom Thumb. Ask any horse--most will respond so much better to bits of this type.

Of course, the "snaffle" mouthpiece in both bits has the potential to "nutcracker" and pinch, so be careful with that. A three-piece mouth is more desireable in most cases. 
The $5 Grazing Curb










This is the bit that comes free with many cheap bridle sets, or can be purchased on its own for somewhere around $5--which, quite frankly, is about $4 more than it's worth. Sometimes it's made out of stainless steel, but more often it's plated with some strange nickel alloy, which chips and comes off leaving rough edges after everyday use.

This isn't really that harsh of a bit, although you can get quite a bit of leverage between the shanks and curb. The problem is that it's totally unbalanced for a horse's mouth. It just doesn't sit right. Pulling on one rein tilts the bit awkwardly and pulls it through the mouth and into the tongue as well as activating curb pressure. The horse is confused, so he tosses his head and gapes his mouth--at least, this is the typical response. There are absolutely no moving parts on this bit, so direct reining is out of the question. A well-broke horse who knows how to neck-rein will tolerate this type of bit, especially if the rider stays out of his face. Still, nine times out of ten, it's better to just get a different bit. Your horse will be happier, and you'll get a better response. 
The Junior Cowhorse









The Junior Cowhorse is a moderate gag bit that is popular for the transition between a snaffle and a curb bit in a young horse. The two-piece jointed "snaffle" mouth, three-piece dogbone, and chain are the most common mouthpieces, but there are many other varieties. When used with a leather curb adjusted loosely, it is a very forgiving bit as it gives a signal to the mouth before fully engaging and putting pressure under the chin.

Everything about this bit is in moderation--the shanks are off a medium length, they are slightly curved, and there is only a little curb action. This means that the Junior Cowhorse isn't a particularly harsh bit compared with some others on the market. It also makes it a good transition bit into a gag, draw, shanked, or curb bit.

If you are using this bit as a transition from a snaffle, it is best to start with a leather curb strap and the same mouthpiece your horse is already used to. However, this bit is also used with great success on broke, finished horses as it has a lot of lift and keeps them light. Like many gag bits, it's great for "pick up" and lateral movement, and is popular with trainers, ropers, and other speed event folks.


----------



## bubba13

Rutledge Roper











Sometimes called a "Cut-Tongue Bit" because it works well on horses who have previously injured their tongues and don't respond well to other bits as a result, the Rutledge Roper is a unique take on the shanked bit. It looks more severe than it is, but this is still a relatively heavy bit that should only be used on experienced, broke horses. The shanks move independently, meaning that rein-tightening on one side picks up the shank for that side, enacting the curb more to that side. The broad, flat mouthpiece lies on top of the tongue over a wide area and works off of different pressure points than any other bit. The curb is the first to engage when pressure is applied and the shanks swing back. When it has tightened as far as it can go, the mouthpiece is rolled back onto the tongue. For this reason, the curb should be kept relatively tight to prevent the mouthpiece reaching the vertical and jabbing the thin edge into the lips and tongue.

It serves to put a good rate on a horse. Its design also keeps a horse's head straight and prevents it from over-flexing.

As its name suggests, the Rutledge Roper is used most often by ropers who need a quick, straight stop, or by barrel racers riding extra-bendy horses or those who need help rating. 
The Josey Combo / "Million Dollar Bit"




















This is one of the most commonly used (and mis-used) bits by amateur barrel racers. On the right horse and in the right hands, it can be an effective tool for communicating lift and rate. In the wrong hands, though, it's unnecessarily harsh and confusing.

How does it work? First, there is a considerable amount of gag action, which applies poll pressure, shortening the bridle and bringing the mouthpiece (usually a twisted dogbone or twisted "snaffle") into the bars and tongue. As this engages, however, the curb chain also tightens, and the noseband drops down, putting pressure on the sensitive nasal area. The long shanked version exerts considerable, powerful, painful leverage, but has a slower response time than the short shanked version.

The biggest problems I see with these bits are that, for one, they are confusing, with all of the different actions that can really intimidate a young or green horse. Second, the long shanks can be harsh. Worst of all, any bit or hackamore with a rope (or harsher) noseband can really abrade the horse's face, even with a fairly soft-handed rider. This is particularly true in the sport of barrel racing, where the fast-paced action can lead to inadvertent tugging and pulling, even for a skilled


----------



## bubba13

Boucher Snaffle

The main difference between a Boucher and other snaffles lies in its main advantage--stability in the mouth. The smaller rings attach to the bridle, and the reins go on the large rings, like a regular snaffle. Contrary to popular belief, this bit will not apply poll pressure, as there are no shanks and the reins attach at the level of the mouthpiece. The benefit of the Boucher's construction lies in that its attachment prevents the bit from moving about in the mouth and inadvertently annoying the horse.









Kimberwicks





















The Kimberwick is a type of English bit that can be used in two ways. Attaching the reins to the top slot, sans curb chain, turns the bit nearly into a snaffle. Attaching the reins to the bottom ring and using a curb gives you a short-shanked curb bit with mild leverage action.

There seems to be some controversy in the English world as to whether or not Kimberwicks are harsh bits. Yes, they are shanked bits, meaning that a Kimberwick will be stronger than a snaffle with the same mouthpiece. But in the general scheme of things, Kimberwicks are still on the mild side of the bit spectrum, as their shanks are quite short and they don't magnify pressure all that much. Some horses simply cannot tolerate the action of a snaffle, but love a Kimberwick. Also, contrary to wide-held beliefs, Kimberwicks are not intended to be used with two sets of reins. 
Pelhams



























A Pelham is a curb bit with a specific type of shanks, as seen in the pictures above. It is your typical curb, with moderate shanks (and hence moderate leverage action) and would be rather unspectacular--except it can be used in four different ways.

Attaching the reins only to the top ring gives you a snaffle bit, as the shanks are not employed in any way. Attaching the reins only to the bottom rings gives a normal curb bit. Attaching two sets of reins (one to the top ring, and one to the bottom) allows you to adjust how much direct (snaffle) pressure is applied as well as how much collection (curb) pressure is applied. This gives a unique feel and is custom fit to the rider's needs. Attaching Pelham "roundings" to the bit and putting the reins on these splits the bit's action between that of a curb and that of a snaffle. 

The tiny center ring on the shanks may be used to tie the sides of the bit together to increase stability and prevent the shanks from flipping up, or it may be ignored.

The lowest curb rein ring is often loose and free-swinging. Though the vibrations produced by this movement may annoy some horses, they also help transmit the feel of even the gentlest lift of the reins--and thus warn of a coming cue. 
The Weymouth Curb and Bradoon

*









*These bits are meant to be used together and are commonly used in saddleseat disciplines and in the higher levels of dressage, though the double bridle is not restricted to these sports. 

The bradoon is like a loose ring snaffle but the cheek pieces are smaller and the mouthpiece is normally finer and narrower. This is the bit that is used for more direct reining and cues along with bending the horse and asking the horse to raise up more in the bridle. This bit is placed into the mouth first and attaches to a second bit hanger.

The Weymouth is a curb bit that is placed lower in the mouth and attaches to the main bit hanger on the bridle. This bit is used for refinement in movement and cues, not direct reining. It is utilized when asking for a higher degree of collection from the horse and also is great to ask the horse to bring their nose down.

If you have never used this set up before and want to, go find a trainer and work from the ground up. When used properly these bits are wonderful, but if not used correctly are easily abused and can damage the horses mouth.


----------



## bubba13

Easy Stop










The Easy Stop is so named because it has the power to really rate a horse and enhance its brakes. It is rarely used in competition (with the exception of barrel racing, where it is sometimes seen) but is common in the training pen. It is one-of-a-kind type of hackamore, which puts pressure between the jawbones. The reins are attached to the odd-looking shanks. Pulling back applies pressure underneath the jaw, while the already-tight noseband tightens down further on the nasal bones. This is a very sensitive area, so horses are very responsive to the Easy Stop. They will back off of it quickly, so it can (in fact, _must_) be ridden with very soft hands so as not to cause the horse pain or even damage the nerves. Once a horse figures out what is going on, it will respond to even the lightest touch of the reins. I classify this as a very severe hackamore. A heavy-handed rider or a green horse would not match with the Easy Stop at all….the horse could easily get scared and rear as a result of its unique action.

The Easy Stop has tons of "whoa," but almost no turn. A horse must be well schooled in neck-reining, or respond to a sidepull-type action, in order to use this hackamore. 
Bump 'n' Turn Hackamores

The bump 'n' turn (also called the stop and turn) is a funny little hackamore, used mainly in barrel racing. 










The solid metal bar goes underneath the chin and is basically a very severe, strong curb that puts pressure on the jawbones. This hackamore has a lot of "whoa," but, despite the name, not much turn--it works rather like a sidepull in this department. You aren't meant to keep pulling and pulling on it--just pick up the reins and bump, then release pressure. It should only be used on certain horses because it's pretty harsh, and most horses don't like it. The bar underneath the chin can be covered with a bit-wrap-like material to cushion it, but steer clear of Vetrap, which compresses into a hard mass and can actually draw blood. The rope noseband is pretty harsh, and on poorly-made models, the knots that are intended to hold the bridle in place can slip, leading to a crooked fit. Only use this hackamore when correcting a problem, and even then only with the lightest hands possible. 
Mechanical Hackamores










The mechanical hackamore is an often-used and often-misunderstood piece of equipment. Even though it is a hackamore, not a bit, this piece of equipment is quite harsh. The shanks are very long and usually straight, meaning that they magnify rein pressure and give a lot of leverage power to the curb chain underneath the jaw. A heavy-handed rider giving a strong, harsh jerk to the reins could easily damage the bone or even do nerve damage. Additionally, when the noseband is constructed of such materials as rope, rawhide, or bikechain, pressure across the nose can become quite severe. Gentler versions include chain encased in plastic tubing, fleece, or flat leather. The curb chain could theoretically be replaced with a leather curb strap, as well, greatly decreasing the harsh effect of this hackamore.

The mechanical hackamore should only be used on well-broke, neck-reined horses--never on colts or those in training. It has no direct pull action whatsoever--pulling on one rein causes the entire curb chain to be tightened, giving the horse a cue to stop, but not to turn, bend, or flex--hence causig confusion and frustration. It has a lot of "whoa" for the reasons detailed above, and works well when a good stop, but not turn, is necessary. It may be used on older, broke horses who are suffering mouth injuries and cannot use a bit with good results. 

Never snatch the reins suddenly when using the hackamore. The effect is intense pain, and the horse's reaction is likely to be violent. 
Little "S" Hackamore










I love to use the Little S on greenies who hate bits, horses who need to lighten up in the mouth, those who need noseband action but not a full-fledged combination bit, horses who are learning to neck-rein but are confused by shanked bits, those who know the basics of lateral movement but still need some work on it; in the training pen, while trail riding, and on some barrel horses. Needless to say, it's extremely versatile.

Pulling on the reins rotates the "S" shank that gives the hackamore its name. This tightens the curb chain and brings the noseband down slightly. I consider this to be a rather mild hackamore with an almost bit-like action.

It's good for both direct reining and neck reining (I actually try to teach neck reining in a snaffle bit, but the bit's action makes this rather difficult. As you put your rein across a colt's neck, the bit pulls on their mouth slighlty, confusing them and giving them a conflicting signal. So I switch to a hackamore or halter to test how much they know, and suddenly they get a lot more comfortable neck reining because there aren't two commands going on at once). And, for a hackamore, it has a suprisingly good amound of lift, bend, and flex.

It's not the best for collection. I recommend teaching collection in another bit, then switching to the hack. The knowledge should transfer over.

The short, curvy shanks make this a very gentle hackamore when compared to several others. You'll often see this hackamore sold with a leather noseband to replace the abrasive rope, and this increases its gentleness.


----------



## bubba13

The Perfect Bit










"The Perfect Bit" is a misleading name. "The Kinda Cool Bit" might have been more appropriate. This was one of those fads that sounded great at the time but has largely fallen by the wayside once people realized it wasn't a magic fix-all. The design of this bit (which comes in a snaffle, short shank, and long shank version, with the option of "snaffle" mouth, twisted "snaffle" mouth, or lifesaver) is unique, and at first glance looks like the miracle fix. Rather than relying on fixed, gag, or draw action, the mouthpiece is connected via a ball-and-socket style joint. This allows the cheek piece to rotate 360 degrees and gives the shanks lots of freedom.

Unfortunately, this bit works better in theory than in practice. Don't get me wrong--the Perfect Bit is really neat. However, the rotating shanks don't engage the mouth fully, and every horse I've ever ridden the bit on ends up getting frustrated, then mad, and finally tries to run through the bit with its head stuck up in the air. Once the curb (on the shanked versions) is tightened, the mouthpiece just keeps pulling into the bars, which looks rather uncomfortable. I think this is because the Perfect Bit's patented joint makes it a little _too_ gentle until it engages fully, then it practically chokes the horse.

I think it probably works best training green horses or riding soft-mouthed horses.

Here is the website so you can read for yourself.
The Whisper Bit










This is another fad curb bit, popular with reiners and advocated by some barrel racers. Here's the website.

The mouthpiece is a fairly soft plastic. The shanks are aluminum. I've used this bit on one of my horses and gotten a good response. The mouthpiece is forgiving with no pinch or harsh pressure. Light commands with the reins gently pull the mouthpiece onto the tongue almost immediately, so you really don't ever need to use a lot of force, though you can without injuring the bars. When the reins are loose, the bit is very quiet in the mouth--another clear positive.

However, the mouthpiece is incredibly thick, and a lot of horses (particularly those with low palates) will not appreciate the space it takes up. There is no room for tongue relief whatsoever, even when the reins are draped. The horse's lips are forever curled back and unable to close.

I certainly wouldn't spend $70 on one. I got mine used for $5, and paid the same for a comparable off-brand bit brand new. 


Myler Bits


























Myler is a brand of bits, not a specific type, which make dozens and dozens of different combinations of mouth and cheekpieces. Some of their designs are common and simple and can be purchased cheaper someplace else, but others are unique to Myler and well worth the money. You get what you pay for, after all, and the versatility of Myler bits makes them extremely popular. The most important feature, in my opinion, is that many of their mouthpieces have patented "Independent Side Movement," meaning that pulling on one shank only affects that side of the mouth, as the barrel of the mouthpiece swivels. Very interesting.

Myler also has incredible customer support--if you have any bitting questions, call or email the owners/inventers--they're always glad to help. I recommend checking out their website for more information.


----------



## tinyliny

Bubba,

You put a lot of work into that! I had no idea there were soooo many bits. 
Very interesting.


----------



## dally

http://www.boutique-equitation.com/5706-1342-large/mors-releveur-cyprium-feeling.jpg


what about this one? I always wonder what was the english name for this bit ?


if anyone knows?


----------



## MIEventer

Excellant thread Bubba, thanks for putting the time and effort into this!


----------



## bubba13

dally said:


> http://www.boutique-equitation.com/5706-1342-large/mors-releveur-cyprium-feeling.jpg
> 
> 
> what about this one? I always wonder what was the english name for this bit ?
> 
> 
> if anyone knows?


Looks to me like that's meant to be used on what Western folks call a draw headstall and what English folks call a gag. The latter group would use it with two reins--one on the snaffle bit, and one on the sliding headstall.


----------



## dally

bubba13 said:


> Looks to me like that's meant to be used on what Western folks call a draw headstall and what English folks call a gag. The latter group would use it with two reins--one on the snaffle bit, and one on the sliding headstall.


Thanks 
in France I saw it one one pony, ridden english. he used to put all his weight on the bit and would pull his rider forewards. so it was used to pull him back up


----------



## bubba13

You're welcome, and thanks for the "thanks" above. This thread has been several years in the making and perfecting, and I hope it's able to help some people out....


----------



## westerncowgurl

wow good thing i read this! i was actually going to buy a tom thumb bit but now i think i'll keep looking, thanks for posting this it was a great read!


----------



## Allison Finch

While I appreciate your energy, is all of this work yours? If not, be sure you give credit to the original writers/ photographers.


----------



## Allison Finch

dally said:


> http://www.boutique-equitation.com/5706-1342-large/mors-releveur-cyprium-feeling.jpg
> 
> 
> what about this one? I always wonder what was the english name for this bit ?
> 
> 
> if anyone knows?


That is a gag bit. It is not nearly as severe as it sounds.


----------



## bubba13

Allison Finch said:


> While I appreciate your energy, is all of this work yours? If not, be sure you give credit to the original writers/ photographers.


Yes, all was written by me, with the exception of a few short excerpts in the double bridle and bosal segments, which were written by friends of mine and incorporated to fit the feel of rest of the work. The photos were procured via a Google image search; most are stock images from online tack store catalogs.


----------



## bubba13

Bought a new bit today!










Well, they only had it in a twisted dogbone mouthpiece, which I wasn't thrilled about, but I wanted the shank so bad I bought it anyway. If it works the way I think it will, it's going to have all the benefits of an Argentine snaffle-type shank, plus the added benefit of the "feel" from the bottom ring, which should allow very subtle cues from the reins to be transmitted via tiny vibrations. I sure won't put snap reins on it--I'll have to use tie-ons, and heavy ones, at that.


----------



## caleybooth

I have a horse with a very soft mouth. He's very responsive. He doesn't like a tight rein and will toss his head if you are heavy handed with him. What kind of bit do you recommend for him? I am using a Tom Thumb, and I now realize that may be part of the head tossing problem, so what do you think I should do?


----------



## kitten_Val

caleybooth said:


> I have a horse with a very soft mouth. He's very responsive. He doesn't like a tight rein and will toss his head if you are heavy handed with him. What kind of bit do you recommend for him? I am using a Tom Thumb, and I now realize that may be part of the head tossing problem, so what do you think I should do?


Switch to 3 link snaffle with copper or sweet iron (with some taste in it) to give it a try.


----------



## bubba13

I'd check his teeth first to make sure that it's not a pain issue. And then, yeah, wouldn't hurt to go to a snaffle, if he'll respond to it. Otherwise, a short-shanked curb bit with a three-piece mouth will be similar to what he's used to, but softer at the same time.


----------



## jdw

*This piece is amazing! I truly wish I had discovered this before while researching bits. They have all changed so dramatically in the past 20 years, I was at a loss. Thanks for this; it gives me something to look back on when needed. *


----------



## bubba13

And thank _you_ for the kind words--I hope this is able to benefit some people; otherwise the work will have been in vain.

And to add, here's a video I made comparing and contrasting Argentine Snaffles and Tom Thumbs:


----------



## spookychick13

What are your thoughts on "Happy Mouth" bits?


----------



## bubba13

I've never used one, but my understanding is that they are plastic-coated metal, correct? Pretty hard? Flavored, or not?

I've had good luck with rubber or plastic composite bits--with no metal interior--in the past. If you have a chewy horse, he'll gnaw through it over time, and with hard plastic, that can create sharp edges. The key is to make sure that the mouthpiece isn't too thick, because usually it is considerably thicker than a metal bit's. I don't think that HM bits are any "gentler" than metals bits, but rubber ones are due to their give and flex. But if your horse for some reason hates metal, I suppose it's worth experimenting. Some people swear by them.


----------



## spookychick13

Thanks. Yeah I think they are plastic coated.
I've inquired about bits for my weird to fit/unhappy with bits horse in the past, right now I am using a training bit on him that is similar to a pelham, but that is a whole lot of rein going on. Training Bit (Rollerbit) - $76.95 - Tellington TTouch Training

He seems to like the roller.
He is definitely chewy/chompy.
He had some bad experiences with snaffles and pretty much refuses to take them. I am working with him, but I don't know what I am going to do at this point. I thought about a Happy Mouth, but I am pretty sure he will just destroy it.
His previous owner said she had a Billy Allen bit he liked, but she didn't specify exactly which one. She offered to sell it to me, but then I never heard back from her. /shrug

I guess I will keep playing and see.


----------



## bubba13

Have you considered bitless?


----------



## spookychick13

bubba13 said:


> Have you considered bitless?


I have! My mom has a rope bitless bridle I am going to try on him. 
His previous owner said "Oh dear god no, no bitless bridle", but I think she was more afraid of him than I am.


----------



## Jessskater

Do you know the brand name of the second side pull bridle?


----------



## bubba13

Sidepull Vaquero w/Single Rope


----------



## Jessskater

Thanks


----------



## spookychick13

Update: I am thinking the sidepull doesn't have enough stop in it. I have been considering this: Indian Bosal


----------



## bubba13

I've never tried one, but I like the looks of it. Cheap enough to experiment, too.


----------



## caleybooth

I posted this on the open forum and got some replies, but not really the ones i was looking for. I was directed to post the question here and see what you had to say Bubba.

My 6-year old daughter has a quarter horse that has ran off with her and is unresponsive to her efforts in trying to stop him. He is a little barn sour and we've been working with him on that and he's gotten much better. Here's what happened: We were on our way back to the barn when her horse started trying to trot. I told her to hold him back. Well, he totally ignored her and took off in a run. My daughter held on for dear life but was unable to stay on when he jumped a ditch. She fell off and scraped up her chin pretty bad. After that, my husband, his brother, and I all took turns riding this horse away and back to the barn, stopping him several times in between and making him stand still. This has worked wonders on the barn sour issue.

She has since started riding him again. She has overcame her fear of him and they are working much nicer together. But, he still doesn't listen to her completely. We've been using a tom thumb bit on him, and he just plows right through it like he doesn't feel it in his mouth. I don't think my daughter is strong enough to actually make the tom thumb as rough as some people say it is. Then I used my brother-in-law's bit that he uses on his roping horse. It got a much better response with the horse. I personally do not like the way this bit looks, but it seems to work with my daughter's horse. 

Does anyone have any suggestions before I purchase this bit? I'll include a picture. It's called a Chrome Plated - 5" Copper Spade Mouth with Roller, 9" Loose Cheeks, Slobber Bar. "Ride-on" Curb Bit it's the second one from the bottom. I want your honest opinion on this bit and also any suggestions on a different bit that would work for my daughter and her horse. He responds fine with an adult, and he does need a bit of a heavy hand, my daughter just isn't strong enough to use a light bit.

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/6-year-old-child-runaway-horse-90334/#ixzz1QgMjighE


----------



## bubba13

The bit isn't really all that harsh with a forgiving hand. It's got quite a bit of leverage, but no rough spots and a little tongue relief. When you're loose on the reins, it'll just sit there without bothering the horse, and there's no chance for pinching. It's a bit that's meant to be neck-reined only, never direct-reined. With an educated adult riding the horse, there'd be no issue.

The problem is that, as a 6-year-old, she probably doesn't have the most refined hands. She'll be pulling when she's not supposed to be, and giving unclear signals, etc. The flip side is that she's likely not strong enough to actually hurt the horse, even pulling full force, and it's not a bit that you can jerk on and do damage, unlike some chain mouthpieces (which a lot of kids' horses are ridden in, for the same reason: control).

The bottom line? Her safety is more important. If the horse responds well to this bit, and this bit only, then use it. Keep working with your daughter on using subtler cues to control the horse. Keep the horse tuned up and responsive by having adults ride him occasionally with a good hand on the reins. Make sure, if you haven't already, that his teeth are in good condition. Make sure as well that his training is tuned up and he's a safe horse for a kid to ride.

And good luck.


----------



## heartprints62

Bubba, thank you for your time invested! This is one of those threads I wish I could print and keep in my back pocket! 
Might I add a combo bit to your list:








Reinsman "Hank" bit. 
Training bit that works off a horse's nose by using the rose buds on the rope to contact the nerves. Teaches a horse to head-set, flex, turn over his hocks and stop without hurting the bars of his mouth. As you pick up on the reins, light pressure goes to the mouthpiece keeping your horse "light in the mouth". Great for tuning up a mature horse. (Copied from Reinsman website.)

I love this combo bit for the horse that "usually" does fine in a hackamore, but every once in a while needs a lil more. I have also found that on a horse that lacks breaks, this is a great tool for collection and one rein stops.


----------



## bubba13

Looks like an interesting twist on the draw bit theme--I've never seen anything like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## heartprints62

bubba13 said:


> Looks like an interesting twist on the draw bit theme--I've never seen anything like it. Thanks for sharing.


Sort of, but with no gag action. 
BTW, I meant brakes.... not breaks.... oops
And, your welcome!


----------



## Eclipse295

Thank You!!!!! 
I was trying to find bits for my mare I am training because she kept fighting my Argentine Snaffle, I was about to go see if I could find a twisted wire, then I read this and learned that maybe I should just go find the French Link in the "Bit Box" (Literally, It is a box full of bits) and start working on basics as it was probably the "nutcracker effect" that was bugging her. Maybe that will help with the whole "rearing when asked to stop" thing I am planing on showing her in Mainly English but also Western. 

Also I am trying to find a Western Show Bit. It has to be a solid mouth piece(no break in it like a snaffle) with at least three inch shanks. Any recomendations? I was looking at something like this: Avila Rio Copper Port Curb Bit - Statelinetack.com Good? Bad?


----------



## bubba13

The bit you posted is a good one, presuming your horse is already trained to neck-rein and you will be riding one-handed with some slack. I'm guessing that by solid mouthpiece the rules won't allow anything hinged like a Myler or Billy Allen? If so, that doesn't leave yo uwith many options, and what you have is about as good as you can get.

As for the rearing mare, I'm also assuming that you've had her teeth looked at, and that you're asking her to stop first with a seat and vocal command, and then by increasing pressure on the reins--and that she's otherwise well-trained and responsive to the bit. Good luck with finding something suitable for her.


----------

